# Panama city surf report



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

I just got back from a week in Panama City. The surf fishing was all ladyfish with the exception of some blacktips and a suprising amount of pompano. 
The only other place i tried was in the pass at deep water point, where I managed to get a few spanish mackeral and a few ladyfish. Just make sure you get a good monofilament leader for those toothy spaniards


----------



## jlk0007 (Apr 30, 2008)

any baits of choice for the spaniards..? gotcha's, clark spoons, bubble rigs? will be down in a week and a half and hopefully will be able to get into a few.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Bubble rigs seem to be doing the trick.


----------



## surf monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

where'd you find the pomp's at? I usually fish down past laguna beach and the only pomp i've ever caught was about as big as my hand.

he was then hooked and used to catch a 2' blacktip that was swimming around me while wading!


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

surf monkey said:


> he was then hooked and used to catch a 2' blacktip that was swimming around me while wading!



Not smart to be posting about doing illegal things! Then again, people who wade fish for sharks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

jlk0007 said:


> any baits of choice for the spaniards..? gotcha's, clark spoons, bubble rigs? will be down in a week and a half and hopefully will be able to get into a few.


the spanish were hitting mostly crocadile spoons, but were also hitting bubble and straws. only problem is they seemed a little leader shy, which sucked


surf monkey said:


> where'd you find the pomp's at? I usually fish down past laguna beach and the only pomp i've ever caught was about as big as my hand.
> 
> he was then hooked and used to catch a 2' blacktip that was swimming around me while wading!


i was catchin them at the public beach area next to the largo mar condos on fleas, shrimp, and fishbites


----------



## surf monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

toejam said:


> Not smart to be posting about doing illegal things! Then again, people who wade fish for sharks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I wasn't wade fishing for sharks...the water wasn't even knee deep which is rare for where I was fishing at. So I waded out to get a longer cast. Then saw the shark and moved my butt. I caught the shark from the shore. And he was safely released. Not even handled for pix


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think he meant using undersized pompano for bait. That is considered a no-no.


----------



## surf monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

oooo...didn't know that?!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Now you do.


----------

